# HomePod qui parle tout seul



## Paradoxal (22 Octobre 2019)

Hello,

Depuis le début de l’été j’ai remarqué que mon HomePod parle sans que je lui demande.
Il est situé à 5m de la télévision. Je me dis parfois qu’il doit comprendre un « Dis Siri » dans certains instants durant un épisode ou film en français, anglais, espagnol, etc...

J’ai donc assez souvent des :
« hm ? »
Mais aussi des petits bruits de basse rapide que je n’avais pas avant. Une sorte de tic et un bruit sourd mais très léger. 

Par contre, là ça m’a vraiment choqué, parce qu’il n’y avait ni télé allumé, ni interaction avec aucun appareil, ni autre chose il m’a signalé : « Je ne peux pas faire cela, il faut que vous autorisez tout le monde etc... » tout en parlant d’un concentrateur iPad (alors qu’il est lui même un concentrateur ainsi que mon Apple TV)

Oui mon réseau WiFi est sécurisé, je suis en 5 GHz, j’ai vu la liste des appareils connectés il n’y a que le mien dans la liste des adresses MAC.

Non, mon HomePod n’est pas hanté.

J’ai comme l’illusion que Apple écoute un peu beaucoup ce qui se passe.

Vous avez aussi eu des cas comme celui là ?


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (24 Octobre 2019)

Oui ça m’est arrivé quelques fois aussi, au mois de septembre surtout. J’ai un peu halluciné...
Là en ce moment ça va.


----------



## Mcbm (6 Novembre 2019)

Pareil pour moi, mon HomePod, par moment se mets à parler tout seul sans que rien ne lui est demandé et j’ai aussi des petits bruit bizarre de temps en temps.


----------



## iBaby (13 Novembre 2019)

Pareil. J’ai cru quelques fois entendre un mot bizarre venu du HomePod. Également une fois Siri s’est déclenché dans le silence, et parfois lorsqu’il croit entendre qu’on l’appelle.


----------

